# Handley Page Hampden



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ameland Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2016)

Couldn't the German knucklehead have gotten some shots from different angles? Geez!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Steve Hnz (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice pictures even if all the same aspect, I see Holland in the heading but if someone had said the desert I'd have believed that too.
Steve.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Maybe he was just ordered to take a picture or two, without anybody telling him to take shots from different angles - Befehl ist Befehl !!


----------



## stona (Mar 5, 2016)

The second picture, the fellow standing in the cockpit, shows why it was called the flying suitcase.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 18, 2016)

It's only fitting; the Hampden's designer _was_ German.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Mar 19, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> It's only fitting; the Hampden's designer _was_ German.



From TNA, a synopsis with references to the original files, on Lachmann from Security Service files released in 2008.

_*Gustav Lachmann (KV 2/2733-2735)*

Lachmann, who was a German air lieutenant in the First World War, became an outstanding aeronautical engineer during the inter-war years. He worked in Germany and then Japan, before marrying his British wife in Tokyo and settling in Britain, where he was engaged on aircraft design by Sir Frederick Handley Page. This reconstituted and heavily weeded file records the deep suspicion with which Lachmann was viewed, as a potential spy for both Germany and Japan.


KV 2/2733 (1928-1936) shows how Lachmann's mail was intercepted to look for signs of espionage activity – none were found, but efforts were still made to control his activities with Handley Page Ltd. By 1936 (KV 2/2734, 1936-1942) it was noted (serial 197) that "It appears undesirable that a German should be employed in the works of a firm carrying out contracts for the Air Ministry, but…enquiries for over two years have produced nothing to lead to suspecting that he is using his position…to give information either to Germany or to any other power." Sir Frederick is named as employing "verbal cunning" to defend his continued employment of Lachmann, but the pressure on the firm grew until in November 1938 the Secretary of State instructed Handley Page to dismiss Lachmann (serial 358x).


Lachmann was interned at the outbreak of the Second World War, though while he was on the Isle of Man arrangements were made for him to continue working on aircraft design (e.g. serial 595a in KV 2/2735, 1942-1955).


By 1944 consideration was given to Lachmann's post-war employment, with the fear that he might go back to Germany or to the United States. Eventually he resumed his work with Handley Page._

He was clearly viewed with deep suspicion by our Security Services in the period before the war, though these suspicions were evidently unfounded.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

cool.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 5, 2016)

Great info!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

WORLD WAR II ORIG Photo of RAF Hadley Page Hampden Bomber W/Bombs Being Loaded | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 3, 2020)

2018 article on restoration

Handley-Page Hampden Fuselage Whole Again at RAF Museum Cosford

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2020)

I have always loved the look of that plane


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> 2018 article on restoration
> 
> Handley-Page Hampden Fuselage Whole Again at RAF Museum Cosford



I took this photo in 2018 when I was over that way. I got a good look around it and was able to poke my head inside. It looks great and on the ground like that you get to really appreciate just how snug the crew compartments are in the Hampden. It's progressed a lot more since that photo was taken though.




1207 RAFM Cosford Hampden

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Handley Page Hampden HP.52 Manual rare 1939 AP RAF CD pilot period archive | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 RAF HANDLEY PAGE HAMPDEN 9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Couldn't the German knucklehead have gotten some shots from different angles? Geez!


B292 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug plane England USA Bomber TOP Motiv | eBay

captured

Guess what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2021)

Nice, would love a 1/48 scale kit of a Hampden

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2021)

rochie said:


> Nice, would love a 1/48 scale kit of a Hampden


Yes, it would look good in my stash

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 6, 2021)

IIRC Fonderie Miniatures did a 1/48 Hamden…but it was hugely expensive and went together very poorly (not a good combination, IMHO).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jan 11, 2022)

From an Inter Allied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

P1347 PORDIC Bretagne Frankreich 1940














Orig. Foto englische RAF Flugzeug Wrack Hampden PORDIC Bretagne Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto englische RAF Flugzeug Wrack Hampden PORDIC Bretagne Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

L4032



















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 1938 PRESS PHOTO HANDLEY-PAGE HAMPDEN BOMBER 21 x 17 cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PHOTO HANDLEY-PAGE HAMPDEN BOMBER</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 21 X 17 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is very good - with hole...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2022)

AD864








Pilot Officer H U H Tripp, Pilot Officer J E P Jeff, Sergeant R J Leaper, Sergeant E... | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




Pilot Officer H U H Tripp, Pilot Officer J E P Jeff, Sergeant R J Leaper, Sergeant E Egar: killed; aircraft shot down and crashed between Blankenese and Cranz, Northern Germany; Hampden AD864, 44 Squadron, 3 May 1941. 















































E55 Foto 10 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E53 Foto 8 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E54 Foto 9 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E52 Foto 7 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E48 Foto 3 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E50 Foto 5 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E51 Foto 6 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bomber Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E47 Foto 2 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Piloten Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay
E46 Foto 1 Hamburg Mai 41 Bergung eines englischen Bombers Tommy Royal Air Force | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh is that a body they are pulling out of the water...


----------



## GTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh is that a body they are pulling out of the water...


Yep


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> L4032
> 
> View attachment 676919
> 
> ...


L4032 1938




















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO HANDLEY PAGE HAMPDEN BOMBER 1938 20x13cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO HANDLEY PAGE HAMPDEN BOMBER 1938</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 21 x 13cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Dated 1st Jun 1938</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Captured beute

























































B61 Foto LW Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page Hereford wird begutachtet | eBay
B62 Foto LW Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page Hereford vom Heck aus | eBay
B63 Foto LW Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page Hereford MG-Stand | eBay
B64 Foto LW Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page Hereford Cockpit Instrument | eBay
B66 Foto LW Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford 77mm Vickers Zwillings MG Stand | eBay
B65 Foto LW Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Cockpit Instrumente Steuer Uhr | eBay
B67 Foto LW Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Vickers Zwillings MG Ausgebaut | eBay
B69 Foto Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Cockpit Hebel Innenraum Beschriftung | eBay
B70 Foto Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Cockpit Innenraum Instrumente Pilot | eBay
B71 Foto Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Cockpit Innenraum Kübel Schläuche | eBay
B68 Foto Beute Bomber Handley Page Hereford Vickers Zwillings MG Nr4116 Abgebaut | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

captured beute P-OR














J15 Foto LW mit Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page H.P.52 Hampden Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie J15 Foto LW mit Beute Bomber plane Flugzeug Handley Page H.P.52 Hampden Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2022)

You know how one of the knocks on the airplane was the inability of the crew to change positions? I think that might be a fallacy, judging from the pictures I have seen. Perhaps bulked up with all their flight gear?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured beute
> 
> View attachment 684982
> 
> ...


Beute captured















Foto: Deutscher Pilot auf Beute-Kampf-Flugzeug Typ ??? aus England ??? im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Deutscher Pilot auf Beute-Kampf-Flugzeug Typ ??? aus England ??? im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## EwenS (Sep 30, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> You know how one of the knocks on the airplane was the inability of the crew to change positions? I think that might be a fallacy, judging from the pictures I have seen. Perhaps bulked up with all their flight gear?


Here is a diagram of the internals of the Hampden. While some crew movement fore and aft might be possible I'm not sure there is enough room for two crew dressed in all their bulky flying gear to pass each other in the narrow fuselage.








So the navigator can slide aft and up, under the pilot's cockpit floor to reach the seat under the Sextant hatch and on top of main wing hatch. But I think that the diagram gives a misleading impression of just how wide the fuselage was. See this Canadian site for some of the wartime interior shots.





Canadian Warplanes 3: Handley Page Hampden


Harold writes articles on Canadian military history, including Military Parachuting, Warplanes, Armour and Artillery, Castles, Fortifications, Sieges and Battles, Warships, The Cold War, Women in the Canadian Forces, First Nations and Black Canadian Military Service. Each article is supported by...




www.silverhawkauthor.com






The fuselage was only about 3ft wide at most. The radio gesr took up most ofvthe width of the fuselage and it was 2.5ft wide. This comment was made on another site about swapping crew members.

"Switching pilots in-flight was difficult or impossible in Hampdens.
I read a biography of a Hampden pilot who was the smallest in his class (think jockey). During Hampden conversion training he partnered with the skinniest pilot in his class and they were the only two who could swap out in flight."

There are also photos about on the net showing the Hampden being rebuilt at the RAF Museum at Cosford that show just how narrow that fuselage was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2022)

I see and agree. But maybe naked and oiled up...nevermind. That's no way to fight a war.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 30, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I see and agree. But maybe naked and oiled up...nevermind. That's no way to fight a war.


Maybe the Russians should try it. To help them slip through the noose.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 30, 2022)

Oops...put this in the wrong thread!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Here's a front on view of the Hampden at Cosford, not a lot of room in there.




DSC_0425

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Beute captured
> 
> View attachment 689156
> 
> ...


Beute captured














Foto 2.WK Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.WK Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Beute captured P-OR












Foto 2.WK Flugzeug | eBay
Foto 2.WK Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

raf 408 sqn syerston Hampden photographs F/O COLLIS intelligence

EQ-O EQ-K EQ-W



















original ww2 raf 408 sqn syerston Hampden photographs F/O COLLIS intelligence | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for original ww2 raf 408 sqn syerston Hampden photographs F/O COLLIS intelligence at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)




----------

